
Modern genetics will improve health and usher in “designer” children - jkuria
https://www.economist.com/science-and-technology/2019/11/07/modern-genetics-will-improve-health-and-usher-in-designer-children
======
Ruth_K
Such pre-implantation testing is already used in some places, don`t know why
they even write about it. It`s a common practice already.

